# Extra cost of dog ownership.



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

I thought this might be something that would be interesting to talk about and may help people thinking about getting a dog/puppy or any animal.

Anything that you can think of that is out of the norm and how much do you set aside in case of emergensies. That type of thing.

I know for me I keep about $500-$1000 asside for the horses and about $250-$500 for the dogs and cats.

What if anything do you do that helps cut the cost down in these casses. For me I have an extensive background with animals and have taken short corses at Universities like OSU so I do a lot of my own vet work to keep cost down.

Also I do preventative things to also help keep cost down. Ex: I use Sevens Dust/pelets on the yard to keep flees and such down as I live out in the country. This really helps as I have 2 acers fences for the dogs.

So this may be interesting to see what others do to help keep cost down or just what it cost in differnt areas of the country to keep a dog, cat or any other type of animals if you would like.

Heidi


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I like this topic, thanks for starting it. Let's see, I do have about two grand set aside for an emergency. This is probably more than I'll ever need (crosses fingers), but I've heard horror stories of surgeries costing this much in cases of emergencies...but I'm also not fond of running up credit so that's why I have that much set aside. I think you need to figure about $10/month for flea and tick prevention. And another $20-$30/month for food and training treats. Elsa's groomed every 3 months, so that's another $20/month that I need to consider. And I can't remember how much her initial shots were, but I think if you put away $150-$200/year for boosters you'd have more than enough over the lifetime of your dog. And I probably spend $10/month for a new toy or training aid to replace old ones.


----------



## SCWT (Nov 14, 2006)

Well here is what I think I have in so far,

Initial cost - $XXXXXXXX - lots  
kennel - $75
soft kennel for car - $30 (good deal at JYSK)
toys - $150
vet - $400 ?? Not really sure, but this is all shots plus flea/heartworm (not neutered yet)
collars/leashes/access - $90
Obed. class - $90 (puppy class)
Food/treats - $120
Grooming - $30 - so far

This is CDN $$ and is from 8 weeks old until now, 29 weeks. These are my rough guesses as I did not keep track.

I think the yearly maintainence costs should be less. Also, I do not currently have insurance for him.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I use Ivomec liquid for heartworm preventive. I use Blue power ear wash to prevent infections.

I also have $3000 in savings and a credit card with a $5000 limit specifically for emergency vet bills.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

The Ivomec Liquid is something that I also use but would not nessicarally sugest people who have never had any experiance with it to use it.

Heidi


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh definatly, If someone is interested in using it, I ususally have them go and talk to a vet about dosage and I tell them to be sure they have a negative heartworm before beginning. The main reason I use it is I'd be paying nearly $250 a quarter for heartworm preventive since I have one dog that is 150lbs and still growing.


----------



## ilovemywestie (Nov 22, 2006)

*All i know............*

I pay 10,000 a month for my dogs!!!!!!!!!!!(were rich)


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

*Preventative measures...*

$100- literature on keeshonden and dog training before I purchased her
$1000- for the puppy herself
$60 for puppy classes
$150- for all leashes, collars, tags, microchip
$300- so far for her being up to date on all of her shots, heart worm/ flea meds
$35- for all grooming products
$60- every two months for food
$50- for bones to keep teeth white
$50- for toys of all shapes, sizes, colors
$50- for special propped up food/water dishes so she won't strain her neck
$75- for a crate that's airline friendly and folds down
$20- random vitamin supplements
$8.00- toothpaste
$15.00- entering her in her first (and only thus far) puppy match

I know there's probably more that I'm forgetting, LOL! 

$75- obedience classes (coming soon) 

Wow- 

I had about $2000 saved up for her before I got her. The rest of the costs have sort of nickled and dimed me to death. 

And yes, it did take me a long while to save up that kind of money for a dog. But, I love her and couldn't imagine life with out her, whether she'll be at Westminster in 2 years or just a wonderful family pet


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

cshellenberger said:


> Oh definatly, If someone is interested in using it, I ususally have them go and talk to a vet about dosage and I tell them to be sure they have a negative heartworm before beginning. The main reason I use it is I'd be paying nearly $250 a quarter for heartworm preventive since I have one dog that is 150lbs and still growing.


That is why I use it also. With 4 dogs use to be 6 and will be 6 again in a few months it saves quite a bit of money. Thing is most vets will not give you the info needed if they do not know you and then will only say in general turms as it is not supost to be used for dogs. However, I know a lot of people who use it and I have for years with no problems. Just have to get the dose correct. I do the same with vac. and rabies shots. The rabies are only requiered every 3 years here and I give them every year so I do that myself in the inbetween years. I can vacinate every animal here for what it cost to take 1 to the vet and have them do it. Saves big time. 

Heidi


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Fortunatly I know some vets in a large animal practice that also treat dogs. They have NO qualms about people useing cheaper methods when they are effective.


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

*my animal costs*

i would have to send all my tax records for you all my deductions would buy me a new truck every year i have a farm along with my 9 dogs i raise rear breed livestock karakul sheep , irish dexter cattle , donkeys minis and standard and horses i have some very old pot bellie pigs i have had fot years large animals get very expensive to have when it comes to vet work i too do alot of my own vet work but sometimes a emergency comes up and it has be taken care of now i am lucky i have a husban that makes good money we have been to gether for 26 years and i am a stay at home furkid mom and farmer and this farm has a lot of money going out not a lot of money coming in so i farm and pet sit on the side to help pay fot feed , vet work , fencing and all the other things they need to be happy and if they are happy and health so am i


----------



## Tamara (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow - if you really want a shock add up for a year. I have never totted up how much we spend. Just on insurance is $2,000 (2 dogs and a cat). I do have a bit of a shopping sickness for collars and leads hence $1,200!
It is all worth it as it makes us happy to love and care for them properly. They are the loves of our lives, our hobby and they take us on lovely long walks. I also like to think when they all see each other in animal heaven they will do a high five and say "We had great humans and a great life!"


----------



## EddiesMom (Nov 22, 2008)

oh gosh I dont even know if I want to do the math! 
Eddie cost $600, he already had all of his shots, was wormed and everything. 
We spent $100 on his crate, $40 on food and almost another $100 on toys, collar, bed, leash etc the very first day! 

Since then , Eddie picked up something off the ground on a walk, $550 overnight emergency vet visit, 

He got into the trash, $85 vet visit, 

he has gone through at least 4 bags of training treats, at about $7 each, 

3 more bags of food at about $8 each, 

about 100 rolls of paper towels, a new mop, 1 jug (so far) Simple Solution ($30) and extra laundry for accidents too close to soft items. 

countless toys.. won't even try to guess, 

and we might be going to the vets in a little while, as he ate the whole 4th bag of food, (5lbs) and I'm now just waiting a little while to see if he poops. 

so Eddie has cost my boyfriend and myself $1500 at the most conservative guess, and he is only 4months old. We probably only had about $1000 between the 2 of us in saving before we got Eddie, and he's gone right through that. A dog is a serious investment of time, energy, love, money, patience, it definitely isnt something you can jump into without a lot of consideration. 

Buying a pet is about the same as adopting a child. you love them and they need you for everything. 


If your thinking about getting a dog, try babysitting overnight, and then save uup a lot of money!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Campared to everyone else's cost mine are super low!!
I'll do one for each dog
Hallie - 18lb beagle 7 months old
$25-purchase price of Hallie
$150-Vet
$30/month- food
$10/month- toys (she happy just with balls)
$10/month-treats
$30-registration papers
$42-Crate
$15-Soft Crate for Sleeping
$24-leash and collar
$5-ID tag
$7/month- Ivomec for heartworm prevention
$40-flea preventitive
That's Hallie's bills so far. They are managable

Peaut-9lb overweight chihuahua 2 yrs
$100-purchase price
$150-Vet
$30-Crotizone shot monthly
$40-flea preventitive
$20/month-food
$16-collar and leash
$20/month-treats and toys
$25/month-Bones for chewing
That is his annual costs


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

after tally...total cost of owning two forty fivish pound pit bulls is



*36,568.82*



course that's with one dog with mastocytoma and colitis and another with HD and demodectic mange and upcoming anal gland surgery...


----------



## novagir18 (Dec 10, 2007)

$400 for him
$125 for 1st night supplies (2 baby fences, bed, food bowl, etc)
$150 for crate, sweater, clothes
$35 new leash
$125 for puppy classes
$350 for the vet
$45 for new bed and movable crate
$45 for grooming
$15 for food per month.

I'm sure there is a lot more....we have about $1K set aside in case of emergency.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

After getting two dogs in that needed the same knee surgery I now have two thousand put a side for emergency. I had had any at the time and learned my lessen having to come up with money for that. Great thread!


----------



## marley55 (Jul 27, 2008)

If I added it all up I am sure I would be physically ill 

Between the horses ( 2 ) and dogs ( 2 ) I keep a credit card with a $10,000 limit just for animal emergencies. There have been times it was close to the limit and times it had a zero balance.

The everyday expenses, routine vet care, food, leashes etc are all paid out of pocket as the need comes up. Of course there is a lot of need since they are rather spoiled 

I am not a fan of pet insurance since over the years if I had kept all my animals insured I would have been better off just tucking $50.00 a month in a "pet fund" savings account and it would have worked out better financially.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Toby - $500
Cameron - $600
Private lessons for Toby - $300
Puppy classes for Cameron - $150
Neutering for both - $300
Emergency vet visit for Toby (we thought he had bloat, thankfully not) $300
New vacuum cleaner thanks to Toby's fur - $300
Monthly grooming for Toby - $60 (with tip)/month
Monthly bath for Cameron - $5/month
Food - $100/month
Treats - $40/month
Vaccines - $25/year
I can't even estimate what gas has cost over the past 4 years for the trips I take just with the dogs.
Various toys, leashes, collars, blankets, etc... - @ $250


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I feed raw and have 4 small (~10 pounds each) animals. 

food $45 / month
toys $5 / month ( I buy in bulk when placing Petedge order!)
shots / annual visit = $70 (that's with a discount because daughter works there) $40 for exam, $15 each for rabies and 4-way
treats...usually make my own liver bites, but maybe $5 for others

One credit card that major vet bills can be charged to.


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 18, 2008)

My 6 Month old Great Dane - $2000.00
My 2 week old Great Dane at breeders already paid for - $3000.00
Obedience for both will run - $400.00
Monthly food cost for both - $125.00
Vet monthly for both will probably run me - $50.00
Spaying for my one bitch (boy will be a show) - $250.00
Vari Kennel for both - $250.00


Could keep going but the other costs seem minimal compared to purchase price.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

wow, OP posted in 2006... nice thread, though! people who think getting a dog's a breeze need to take a good look


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> That is why I use it also. With 4 dogs use to be 6 and will be 6 again in a few months it saves quite a bit of money. Thing is most vets will not give you the info needed if they do not know you and then will only say in general turms as it is not supost to be used for dogs. However, I know a lot of people who use it and I have for years with no problems. Just have to get the dose correct. I do the same with vac. and rabies shots. The rabies are only requiered every 3 years here and I give them every year so I do that myself in the inbetween years. I can vacinate every animal here for what it cost to take 1 to the vet and have them do it. Saves big time.
> 
> Heidi


I know many breeder who use the Ivermectin. And it works great for cutting down costs.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

The biggest _sort of _unexpected cost for me was flea and tick preventative. I knew they would need to be on it, but I never realized how expensive it was until the cost started adding up with three dogs...I recently found out I can get it cheaper online that at the vets though, so my next batch will be ordered online. For emergencies I keep a few hundred aside...a really big emergency would go on the cc....my upfront costs are all pretty much out of the way, I have every dog product under the sun, including extra crates, collars, dishes, ex-pens....heck I could get three more dogs without having to buy any new stuff.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

I won't even begin to add up what my dogs cost me. It's a lot though and I go without many things to keep them happy and healthy. I have been fortunate enough to have had a wonderful vet in the past that took the time to teach me lots and have a few friends who run rescue shelters and between all them I have learned some very good, and inexpensive, shortcuts on many things. 
I have to say though, to you folks that have small breeds, I am sooooo envious sometimes of you guys! Why do I have to love such large breeds??? The small breed people spend in a month what I spend in about 5 days to feed a dog. Oh well, I still love my big babies no matter what. 

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

The first year and the last year(s/) often run the highest, but I too do a lot of my own vet work to keep the costs down. 

The first year ran me over $2200 with dog purchase, spaying, shots and health tests and exams. The second year was less. 

Dog food is $40 for 40 pounds and lasts 6 weeks so say $350 a year on food plus Raw Hamburger to add to the regular dog food.. and we are up another $200 a year.. 
Sometimes I have to go away for work and need to kennel her so that runs $60 2X a year or another $120. Vet care (annual exam and shots) is $150 but next year this will be an exam only as my vet doesn't vaccinate annually for everything except Lyme and Lepto. Now we are up to $with no problems expected. Vectra 3D for Fleas is around $50 2X a year and heart guard is about $50 2X a year. So anotheer $100 and up to $920 for basic maintenance. 

Now if you add Sheep Dog School for 30 days.. another $500 and any training classes at $50 a pop (or more). Dog treats are usually human food.. so that is proably another $100 a year. 

And I haven't had any emergencies.. but if I did I can tell you that about $1500 would be my limit on E surgery. My vets typically come up with a way to keep this down. If they could not, I would make the hard descision. Debt is not my friend. 

Cats cost similar amounts for food, but less on the other stuff because I do most of it myself. I have one cat I need to get blood run on for BUN and Sugar.. at her age I suspect she is in early kidney failure and needs Rx cat food. As time goes on, I won't go into any heroics to keep her going (I don't do this nor do I believe in it). It is not fair to the cat and not fair to my finances and she IS 14. 

So, yeah.. it is a LOT of $$ to have pets. I think that people REALLY need to understand this on the front end. 

It is why I do not have a second dog. I WANT one but I cannot do a second dog justice.


----------



## pattymac (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmm, I've never really calculated what the critters cost me. Let's see Bayley was 150.00 and came with 1st shots and wormed. Her spay was 200. not bad. Food-wise, probably about 50.00/month..she was on raw but now is on Wellness Core big bag was 70.00 and will likely last 2 months. Misc vet including shots and the very rare visit for other things probably around 300/yr. My biggest cost with her is gas for the car to take her to the dog parks etc!!

Cats, well Coco was free, Bobee was 500.00..funny I paid more for a cat than for the dog. Baxter who passed away was 600. My cats have been more expensive but then I've only had 2 dogs and I've had alot more cats over the years.

All in all I've managed to keep things like vet bills pretty low. Of course as they get older I spend more on their care. A while back Bobee went in for a blood test etc as he's 7 and I wanted to make sure nothing weird was starting to happen. Coco's next for that and I do get him professionally groomed every 6 months or so.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't really have much set aside for emergencies. If there was one I would just pay the vet bill off in time or use credit to pay part or all of it then pay that, but probably just pay the vet bill in time because of interest on credit. 

To keep vet cost down I only take my dogs to the vet when they actually need it or things I can't do myself like rabies/surgery, ect. Also when I go in for something I will get supplies then that way I have them when I need them. If I am in a pinch and need something I will call the vet and go pick up whatever I need which saves on office visit, exam, ect. 

I also do preventative stuff when needed like giving ivermectin monthly to prevent heartworms and full series of puppy vaccines. 

Kibble I try to find the best buy, checking around and I always am to see if there is a better deal out there, I try to find places with low flat rate shipping or fuel surcharge or pick up plenty of food when I travel that will last awhile. 

Raw I have to buy some meat but also feed what I raise, wild game and free meat so that helps with cost. 

I also try to catch sales or deals, like when someone has specials on buying 10 or 12 collars I will do that. Or if I can get a barely used harness for a lot less I'll go for that. Window weights I try to get for free. I also trade for a lot of stuff.

I buy dog beds sometimes but a lot of times I get cheap or free blankets and for towels I get cheap/free or big beach towels on sale at the end of season. 

I also buy wormers or other supplies on sale or bulk stuff at cheap prices too. 

They share a lot of toys, clothes, treats, collars, leads, ect.

Hardware I can sometimes get lucky to find sales, cheap dealers, ect. Crates
again can get cheap/free sometimes and other times just have to buy them retail. Kennels can be fabricated for cheaper then buying one and every once and awhile someone will sell a good one decent price (but rarely they are usually chainlink ones being resold). Dog houses I can come by cheap/free. The good ones cost a lot to make after the wood, metal, hardware, insulation, paint, ect but are well worth it as its a one time thing. 

Sometimes I end up paying retail, well on a lot of things because it can't be avoided but do our best to save. There are not always sales or people offering deals.

Oh I had this in the other thread so I just kind of updated it, it is for about a year or so on Zara, then even though Jaxon is older it is just for the time that he is here and what expenses I paid myself.

Somethings are such a small cost like deworming or HW prevention that I'm not sure of the cost. Showing expenses doesn't include gas $, hotel or camping fees nor dining out or groceries for the trip, baby sitting for the dogs that don't go or any of the other expenses.

Zara
Trip to airport $170
Collar $8
Vaccines $22
Vet $125
Food $250ish
$575

Jaxon since I co own him it hasn't been that much money to me
Shows over $200 (not finished yet)
Vaccine $4
Collar $10
Food $130ish
Vet $188
Gas (from when I have to get him) around $175 give a take a few $
Thats about it so far $707

Alchemist
The trip to get him was far/long not sure of cost
Vaccines $26
Food $175+
$201 for about 8 months

Ryu
Food $135ish
Vaccines $12
Show $36 (just getting started)
$183 for about 8 months

Warrior
Purchase $500
Registration paperwork $15
Show $300 ?? (I think)
Vaccines $10
Food $500ish (guessing with some calculation)
Collar $15
Vet $200 (that I can think of)
$1,540 for about 2yrs


----------



## ecv_meyer3 (Nov 11, 2008)

Cherokee as of now a 9week old Black Lab/Beagle Mix and have had him for two weeks almost and he has costed so far
Dog him self from a rescue 50 ( already was de wormed and had first shots)
Second shots Getting those in a couple days so unsure yet
Dog Bed 12 dollars
Crate 10.50
Food: First bag was 10 but had to throw it out after a week ( gave him bad craps)
Second bag costed 
Toys about 10
training treats spent about 15 so far but he hasnt been wanting the eat them
Bowls just used a couple boys i was never using for him
Neutering will probally cost us between 40 to 60 dollars depending on his weight ( we will be going to humane ohio spay and neuter clinic when his time comes)
Grooming His first session costed us 12 dollars
Collar costed 3 bucks and his harness costed 10 dollars
No cleaners or flea/tick things as of yet since we havent seen any on him and we also want to find something that will be ok around our toddler
So so far for us we havent gotten jacked up on vet bills yet but i know if he needs it we will.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I invested about $800 in professional grooming equipment, which was paid for and then some by grooming my Standard Poodles myself ($180 + tip every 4 wks. to have them groomed). 

Health is maintained through nutrition and diet, providing wholesome foods, fresh meats, and their EVO kibble. I stay away from crap packaged for dogs (i.e., treats, rawhide, etc.), giving them, instead, raw bones, and healthy alternatives. Teeth are cared for by brushing, scaling, and using a product that removes plaque and tartar (PetzLife Gel). During grooming sessions, I inspect their entire body, so I find anything that may need to be dealt with before it becomes a crisis. Even so, I missed a small puncture wound that scabbed over, but resulted in a HUGE abcess, covering her neck, lower jaw, and down her chest, presenting within a 7 hour period. I was horrified, took her temperature, which was normal, but, she was in serious trouble. She was immediately taken into surgery, and two drains were placed. This cost a little over $1,000. Fortunately, the drains were removed in two days, much to the surprise of my vet, who believed it would be a long ordeal. Her general health is excellent, so, with the antibiotics and treatment, her recovery was rapid. Equally important, is psychological health, providing mental stimulation, adequate exercise, and socialization. 

Having a dog is very like having a child. Things come up, and you deal with them as best you can. Putting money aside for emergencies, and hope for the best!


----------

